# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  Othello as interdiscourse - Written exam help

## gpsyrose

Hey there!

I'm currently sitting at home, trying to finish a written exam, which is due on Friday.

The task is the following: "In which ways is Shakespeare´s Othello an interdiscourse? Please explain the term interdiscourse (Juergen Link) in your own words before addressing the specific question, and consider aspects of the form as well as the topics of the drama."

I am not entirely sure I understood exactly what interdiscourse is... can someone maybe check what I have written so far?

This is my personal explanation for interdiscourse:
"The term interdiscourse is rooted in Michel Foucaults concept of discourse. Interdiscours is an element of discourse and relates to, as well as connects all the single discourses in a literary text. It makes it possible for members of different social groups to interact with one another and features several discoursive levels, such as media, sciences, politics or education. In interdiscourse it can be observed that the different discourses interact with each other, refer to one another and can use each other."

I also don't really get why Othello is an interdiscourse. Can any of you guys maybe point me into the right direction, give me any clues?
So far I've only listed different discourse of the story, such as rank or race....

I'd appreciate it a lot, if anyone would be so kind and helped me out.
Cheers!

Lina

----------


## Iain Sparrow

I've heard of discourse, and I'm no stranger to intercourse... but interdiscourse is a new one on me. :Tongue: 
I did a quick google and read the wiki entry, and I'd say your definition is fine. As to how interdiscourse applies to Othello, uhm... I've only ever watched the play on PBS many, many years ago, and never having read it I'm not much use. I will however give you a place to start... http://www.academia.edu/4893271/Othello_the_Hegelian

----------


## Lykren

I truly can make neither head nor tail of your definition.

----------


## Dreamwoven

The word is in Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interdiscourse

----------


## Danik 2016

Maybe this helps:
http://journal.acs-cam.org.uk/data/a...3-article8.pdf

----------

